# Baby Caribe



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

that's is a lot of Caribe...what tank size? nice grab by the way


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

a massive 200litres


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

OMG!!







That is a badass shoal!!!!!!


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

piranha-man uk said:


> a massive 200litres


Those caribes are badass, but what are you gonna do with them when they get bigger, do you have a pond or something?


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

can i have one . pleas !


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

bernokarl said:


> can i have one . pleas !


x2 .......can i have one or maybe 2? Dont be selfish!!


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

you can have as many as you want for free ,, come and get em


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

looks great man congrats !!!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Howd you get them?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

RUN PLECO RUN!!!!

nice group of caribe.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

man i im speechless..beautiful shoal you have there. Congrats on the pick up, i for sure know i dont have that much money to pick up 40 bad boys like these


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow...that's a lot of little baby caribas!


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

piranha-man uk said:


> a massive 200litres


well.... i had 21 in 200 gallons and i know a gallon is more than a liter sooooooooo

i hope you got a big tank cause you got about 4 months before they start killing each other and i would suggest bare gravel ....

BTW props for having 40 caribe in one tank i only had the balls for 21......


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

40 is alot, but they look real nice, i remember when mine were that small. I sold off the rest and kept one.

Looks real nice tho, great group of caribe for sure!


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

200 litre = 52.8344102 US gallons

Many will die soon. That tank is way to small.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

yea, i was thinkn that tank is small, from the thickness of the glass.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks for the concern but unsurprisingly I'm aware that 200 litres isn't enough for 40 baby pygos,

i sell piranhas in the UK and this is whats left of about 90 caribe








these fish wont be here long enough for it to be a problem
if i thought there was going to be problem i would have put them in one of our 6x2x2's

so no Brian, "many will not die soon"....many will be sold soon


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice Alex. They look really cool in the shoal like that. POTM maybe?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

WOw awsome Caribe shoal


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow that is a sweet shoal man congrats


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

piranha-man uk said:


> thanks for the concern but unsurprisingly I'm aware that 200 litres isn't enough for 40 baby pygos,
> 
> i sell piranhas in the UK and this is whats left of about 90 caribe
> 
> ...


I guess he told you lol.







Nice shoal eventhough they'll be splitting up soon.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

didn't want to sound off,, but some people just jump to conclusions
and think everyone's an idiot


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That just looks cool.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks winkyee


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

I never said you were an idiot, You said you have a massive 200 litre tank. If you think 200 litres is massive then I guess you might just be.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

i think the massive 200L was sarcasim


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

^^ at least someone got it :laugh:


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats awsome, you should take some more pics before you sell em


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

WOW......... thats alot of Caribe man.... nice picts


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks again for the comments


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

Awesome pics! They look beautiful.


----------



## Macho smile (Feb 15, 2006)

So, how much are they going for???


----------



## BLACKFISH (Aug 1, 2006)

THAT LOOKS LIKE GOLD IN THERE!


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

there £15 each ($30)


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 29, 2006)

damn those caribe are mobbin! any chance you can upload a vid of that tank?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

wow. that looks absolutley amazing.

i actually said "holy f*ck" when i zoomed in on the pics.

they looks amazing. i havent seen many small caribes before. i never realized how much colour they can have


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

yup lets see some more pics for sure, a whole tank shot would be sweet and how bout a feeding!!! MORE MORE MORE!!


----------

